# Tell the ISO what you think



## mtlogcabin (Feb 25, 2011)

Fill out the survey and let the ISO know what you think may improve the way they evaluate building departments:beatdhrs

http://www.isomitigation.com/building-code-regulation.html


----------



## fatboy (Feb 25, 2011)

I did my review a few weeks ago, I'll wait to give my opinion until I get my report.

I will say the agent I had this go-round was a he!!-of-alot more helpful than the one I had 5 years ago.


----------



## High Desert (Feb 25, 2011)

I just ignore them.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 25, 2011)

I was going to, but political pressure forced the issue...............


----------



## High Desert (Feb 25, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I was going to, but political pressure forced the issue...............


Politics ignored them also.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucky you...........


----------



## incognito (Feb 26, 2011)

Its amazing how many of the stupid politicians are not smart enough to ignore the ISO. Ten minutes of internet research shows what an absolute and total waste of time they are.


----------



## peach (Feb 26, 2011)

The ISO rating for the fire department is a BIG deal .. which is why the politicians don't ignore them.  I would have thought they had given up on the building department grading system long ago.. it's pretty worthless.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 26, 2011)

I kinda agree with peach! Just did one for a new ahj and the score improved from a 9 to a 4. Some of what they do is worthless, but just was given an insurance proposal for another ahj to review for building replacement costs. It appears that the companies bidding the insurance rate are using the ISO evaluation reports and base guidelines for building evuation. This can transfer into some savings for an ahj. Some will not agree, but I have experienced that several times over the years. And yes it also helps fire departments. There are a few items I discovered when doing the review that can even produce a better score.


----------



## peach (Feb 26, 2011)

Kinda agree?  Thanks..  

The ISO fire department rating has been significant for many years.. I have yet to see the ISO rating for the building department to impact insurance rates (which is what the ISO is all about).  Putting all the documentation together for them is labor intensive; I was involved with the very first building department reviews probably 15 years ago.. we got a 2 or 3 (mostly because I was in Florida and the codes tightened up after Andres) ... but it's not being converted to .. well, anything... no insurance savings, etc.

The cost/benefit analysis right now is ... it's not worth the effort to try to go from a 9 to a 4 (for the jurisdiction or the consumer)..


----------



## RJJ (Feb 27, 2011)

Peach: I have nor seen any savings or know of any! Only the spin ISO puts on the need for the review. Any benefit well I suppose it is a big ? and know way of finding out in real terms. The effort was very little and the improved rating was well received by the political people. So it may have been worth the effort. The fire department ratings also improved, so I am told, but to date I have not seen their review.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 27, 2011)

I think it is really total BS for the building end, so with that in mind, I manipulated quite a few things this time. Making sure that time for inspectors doing inspections, matched their certifications, same for plans examining. Couldn't do anything about the numbers for inspections performed, or plans examined, which are incredibly lopsided, not to an AHJ's favor. Training....well with budget crunches, who has money for it? I made my case for the free training we can and do get, vs. the percentage of your budget that ISO usualy uses. Still waiting on my report. I went from an 8 when I took over 5 years ago, to a 4 (when I got my letter this year, my CM wanted to know why we weren't rated a 1 last time), might get to 3 this time, we'll see.

Whatever......didn't spend nearly as much time, or had nearly as much brain-drain about it as last time, and will have even less if I'm here for the next go-round.


----------



## jim baird (Feb 27, 2011)

As I rate insurers as being below bankers in their utility to society's operation in general, I have to say I see ISO as being predators who prey on predators and victims alike, maybe the jackal would be the appropriate animal comparison.

Is there any among us who thinks that anyone's automobile insurance is fairly priced, or that has not been fought tooth and nail once any claim gets filed?


----------

